#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Gological masses in engineering geology pdf download

## akansha gupta

the word mass is actually defined in as the volume of ground which  will be affected by or will affect the engineering work.  Much research has been undertaken into thecharacteristics and  behavior of discontinuities. Whole conferences, such as that onRock  Joints held in 1990 (Barton and Stephenson 1990) have examined the  subject ingreat detail. However, there is a major gap between acquiring  such knowledge by researchand the application of that knowledge to  practice. The problem is that the investigatormust forecast the  character of the discontinuities in the mass, and thence theirlikely  behavior, from the evidence available from outcrops or boreholes.  Adequate datais seldom available.





  Similar Threads: GIS and society in Engineering Geology  pdf download Satellite Images in engineering geology pdf download Seismic Surveys in engineering geology  pdf download Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf Syenitein engineering geology  pdf download

----------

